# How do you charge for eyes only????



## Ant0inette (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Dolls, I'm in a dilemma once again.  I live in New Orleans and I have notice that a lot of artists are offering eyes only rates. Which really pisses me off, but that's another story. I charge $65 for a full face, and I was wondering if I do "eyes only" what the hell would my rate be. 
  	SIDE NOTE:
  	I'm really pissed about artists charging eyes only rates, because I feel like the eyes are a MAJOR part of the make up look. Most people and especially the very frugal ones feel like they can just get their eyes done and go put on foundation themselves. Not only does it cut into your money tremendously, but it also false advertising. You as an artist have given them professional done eyes and the client gives themselves a shoddy foundation application. 
  	BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND:
  	I'm so lost. I don't know what to do. Some of these artists are charging as low as $20 for eyes only (they charge $50 for full face) I was thinking about charging $40 or $45 for eyes only. I don't know I'm so confused. I need advice ASAP


----------



## samuelmorgan (Nov 1, 2012)

Continue to charge what you feel your work and time is worth. Other artists may under sell themselves to make a quick dollar but you will set yourself apart by offering a complete service.   When I worked freelance, I would never do a "half service" like eyes only. That leaves room for the client to do their own foundation poorly yet still credit you for the total look, making you look like an inferior artist.   If you feel confident doing an eyes only service, charge by the time spent working instead of a flat rate. You may find that you make more money and build a larger client base.


----------



## samuelmorgan (Nov 1, 2012)

Continue to charge what you feel your work and time is worth. Other artists may under sell themselves to make a quick dollar but you will set yourself apart by offering a complete service.   When I worked freelance, I would never do a "half service" like eyes only. That leaves room for the client to do their own foundation poorly yet still credit you for the total look, making you look like an inferior artist.   If you feel confident doing an eyes only service, charge by the time spent working instead of a flat rate. You may find that you make more money and build a larger client base.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't do 'eye's only', that's a waste to me. 

  	Now, if I'm doing bridal and there are some last minute people that would like only their eyes done only, I might charge about $40 not including lashes.  

  	Continue to charge what you feel.  Don't worry if you are losing out, because they might not be the customer base you want in the end anyway.


----------

